# Difference between clomid and IVf stimming?



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Currently on day 3 of my first clomid cycle and its all going well. I'm sure I had twinges yesterday in my ovaries but dh didnt seem convinced and said I must have been hoping too much to feel something (hello! does he even HAVE ovaries? how does he know ...). Anyway, as I've had isci txs before I know what stimming feelsl like and I must say the feelings I'm having on clomid are rather similar. 

Does this mean that I should be drinking my whey to go / getting my protein up / being extra extra healthy just as I did on icsi? This sounds like a stupid question now that I've typed it, of course yes is the answer, what I'm trying to ask is what's the difference between 5 days of clomid and 2+ weeks of stimming in IVF? Why cant they just give you clomid in IVF?

Is confusion and asking silly questions one of the S/E's of clomid?  

Kerry


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The difference is with IVF the drugs you are given are more intense and designed to encourage lots more follicle growth.  With clomid you don't want to have too many follicles and the drugs aren't quite as strong (although still potent enough !)

I ovulate naturally and was prescribed 50mg clomid to boost a few years ago...I responded well to the clomid and released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle.....obviously if I was having IVF then this would be classed as a poor response !

With IVF, I have had 21 follies and 10 good eggs, 28 follies and 19 good eggs, 27 follies and 16 good eggs (no idea with this current 4th cycle as 1st stimms scan this afternoon).....I wouldn't want that many follicles/eggs if ttc naturally for obvious reasons but with IVF then this is fine (although quality over quantity of course !) because you don't ovulate naturally.

Also, stimms drugs (eg Gonal F which is what I'm prescribed) have FSH hormone which stimulates the ovaries directly to encourage follicle growth....whereas Clomid stimulates the ovary indirectly by the hypothalamic pituitary gland so they work in different ways as well.

I have read of some women being prescribed clomid for IVF purposes...sometimes in a combination with stimms injections and sometimes if they're having a more natural IVF so just gentle stimulation rather than intense stimulation as with IVF.

Obviously it's a good idea to eat and drink as healthily as possible, even when on clomid and not having IVF....although it will be slightly different in that you'll be having natural ovulation with release of egg when the follicle is ready and mature as opposed to IVF where the follicles are popped and eggs drained out during EC.

Not sure if that helps 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks Minxy, yes I can see it now. As I've had ivf stimms before I suppose any twinge in the ovaries and I know immediately what it is ... but of course its not going to be 20+ juicy follies ripening is it?! Half of me is glad really that I'm not going to get as uncomfortable as I did during isci stimms as we're only talking mild stimulation with clomid, the other half of me really wishes I was having another full blown icsi right now to really go for it. I feel ready for it you know, like 'bring it on!' and these clomid twinges just remind me that I've to give this 6 month's try before I can do icsi again. Still, I can none the less feel 'things' happening down there and its motivated me to get healthier ... you should see me know I've got the 2ltr bottled water in my hand and am just deciding what fruit to buy at somerfield instead of nipping to the offie for a choccy bar and a packet of ciggies! That's got to be a good side effect hey?!

Thanks again, hope your stimms scan goes well today. Kerry x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I usually get ovulation pains but when on clomid they were more intense and pretty painful at times as my ovaries where still producing more follicles than normal so sounds like yours are kicking in too 

Fingers crossed the healthy eating and water swigging does the trick....and hopefully you won't have to go through another ICSI !

Good luck
Natasha


----------

